# Problème mise à jour Crucial M4 sur iMac 27" mid 10



## roro51 (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Ayant récemment installé un m4 256 Go sur  mon iMac 27" mid 2010, j'ai voulu mettre à jour le firmware 9 vers le  0309.

Après plusioeurs gravures du cd, rien n'y fait,  lorsque je boot sur le cd, que je choisisse l'option default ou  alternate, la procedure bloque sur la ligne :
InitDisk

Je  précise que le système est installé et fonctionne parfaitement sur le  SSD, celui-ci est reconnu dans OS X, tout est ok.
Le SSD est monté  à l'emplacement d'origine des ssd Apple, et non monté à la place du  lecteur optique. Il est donc branché sur le port sata qui restait libre  lors de l'achat du mac sans SSD.

Si vous avez une  solution, car redémonter tout l'ordi juste pour sortir et mettre à jour le  SSD, c'est pas super chouette comme perspective.

Merci,


----------



## roro51 (24 Janvier 2012)

P'tit up en loucedé...


----------



## java2412 (24 Janvier 2012)

Je suis exactement dans la meme situation: SSD dans l'emplacement DVD, et CD avec le firmware qui boot pas. D'apres le site de Crucial, il n'y aurait pas d'autre moyen que de placer le lecteur DVD dans son emplacement initial et le SSD a la place du HDD... C'est fou...


----------



## idefix84 (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Avant dans arriver là, pourquoi ne pas essayer avec une clé USB bootable.
Bon courage.

http://www.storagereview.com/how_upgrade_crucial_ssd_firmware


----------

